# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Русский мат

## skitton

А господа иностранцы изучают русский мат?
И вообще, как вы считаете, можно ли общаться без мата?

----------


## garmonistka

Думаю, что полезно понимать русский мат. Мне уже приходилось слышать какое-то обматюкивание от обезян, которые думают, что я их не понимаю. Я рада, что их поняла. Легче выбирать своих друзей...

----------


## Zeus

Именно поэтому я и настаивал, чтобы здесь, на этом форуме, в образовательных целях можно было использовать мат. Его знание безусловно полезно.

----------


## garmonistka

> Именно поэтому я и настаивал, чтобы здесь, на этом форуме, в образовательных целях можно было использовать мат. Его знание безусловно полезно.

 думаю, что проблема в том, что этот сайт тоже для детей. Знаешь, как американцы относятся к этим делам. Даже не называют туалет по имени  ::  .

----------


## MasterAdmin

> Именно поэтому я и настаивал, чтобы здесь, на этом форуме, в образовательных целях можно было использовать мат. Его знание безусловно полезно.

 Для вас же и ваших детей стараемся. Мы не материмся даже в образовательных целях.

----------


## garmonistka

> Для вас же и ваших детей стараемся. Мы не материмся даже в образовательных целях.

 That sounds like a quote from Lenin's texts...  ::

----------


## Zeus

> думаю, что проблема в том, что этот сайт тоже для детей. Знаешь, как американцы относятся к этим делам. Даже не называют туалет по имени  .

 Слава Богу, в России до такого еще не опустились.

----------


## Zeus

> Originally Posted by MasterAdmin  Для вас же и ваших детей стараемся. Мы не материмся даже в образовательных целях.   That sounds like a quote from Lenin's texts...

 Вот-вот. Всё это ложное пуританство. Просто надо вкус и чувство меры иметь.

----------


## MasterAdmin

> Вот-вот. Всё это ложное пуританство. Просто надо вкус и чувство меры иметь.

 It's not because this forum is to help you guys learn Russian and not to express your frustrations with curse words. Check out www.gramota.ru dedicated to the Russian language. It's nice and clean like we are trying to be, pretty successfully by the way. At any rate, everyone has the right to be mistaken and don't understand that, including you.

----------


## garmonistka

> Originally Posted by Zeus  Вот-вот. Всё это ложное пуританство. Просто надо вкус и чувство меры иметь.   It's not because this forum is to help you guys learn Russian and not to express your frustrations with curse words. Check out www.gramota.ru dedicated to the Russian language. It's nice and clean like we are trying to be, pretty successfully by the way. At any rate, everyone has the right to be mistaken and don't understand that, including you.

 I agree with MasterAdmin. Allowing мат would quickly degrade this comfortable place. Lets not put our claws on this slippery slope. And anyway nothing stops us discussing мат in our private messages...  ::

----------


## JJ

> И вообще, как вы считаете, можно ли общаться без мата?

 Можно, только трудно очень.  ::

----------


## JJ

> Знаешь, как американцы относятся к этим делам. Даже не называют туалет по имени  .

 О как!  ::   Правда?

----------


## Zeus

> It's not because this forum is to help you guys learn Russian and not to express your frustrations with curse words.

 You didn't get my words. It's not to 'express your frustrations'! But only for educational purposes. For if someone doesn't know 'mat', he doesn't know Russian. 
But in general you maybe right. Because to allow 'mat', we need an Administrator with exceptional taste and knowledge. Which is exceptionally rare  ::     

> At any rate, everyone has the right to be mistaken and don't understand that, including you.

 I expressed my opinion. An opinion cannot be mistaken, by definition. There is no unconditional rules in this world, that's for sure.

----------


## VendingMachine

Хммм, а чё там такого в русском мате? Ну пара-тройка базовых корней, остальное вокруг них вертится, ну там приставки-суффиксы понавешали, а так все на одном и том же построено. Собственно как и в других языках. ИМХО в интернете достаточно глоссариев на эту тему. Самостоятельно выучить пару-тройку этих пресловутых корней под силу каждому, а если тут все начнут даже в образовательных целях, то форуму каюк.

----------


## MasterAdmin

That's true. If someone wants to learn 'mat' then s/he is welcome to go make search on google.

----------


## MasterAdmin

> But in general you maybe right. Because to allow 'mat', we need an Administrator with exceptional taste and knowledge. Which is exceptionally rare

 Zeus, I didn't get that one. Should Administrator's tase and knowledge be so exceptional at to make him curse?   ::

----------


## skitton

Нехорошее это дело. Совсем.

----------


## flowforever

Шнура спросили:Почему вы ругаетесь матом? 
Шнуров: Я не стал бы употреблять слово "ругаюсь". Это актуальный язык, на котором говорит наша страна. Это то, без чего машина "Жигули" не заводится. Она без крепкого доброго словца, как и старая лошадь, никуда не поедет. Это не мы такие, это машина такая. 
По теме: Мат часто более надёжен в некоторых ситуациях, связанных с эмоциональным возбуждением, но в обычной жизни, он говорит, только о недостатках образования и проблемами с лексикой  ::

----------


## net surfer

Народ, вы хоть на даты постов смотрите   

> Posted: Mon Dec 29, 2003 4:32 am

----------


## kwatts59

> Народ, вы хоть на даты постов смотрите     
> 			
> 				Posted: Mon Dec 29, 2003 4:32 am

 skitton наконец возвратился чтобы прочитать ответы на его пост ... после 3 год   ::

----------


## net surfer

> Я - не все. А паспорта я его тоже не видела.))

 Ок, тогда просто поверь мне на слово :)

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Я - не все. А паспорта я его тоже не видела.))   Ок, тогда просто поверь мне на слово

 Какая разница, поверю я или нет, если здесь уже доказали, что к расизму это отношения не имеет?

----------


## net surfer

[quote=Оля] 

> *Lampada* требовала _"к себе элементарного уважения"_ хотя никакого неуважения я не увидел со стороны *Догбоя*.

 Ну вот она и потребовала, а не Вы. Потому что *она* увидела.[/quote:2hxkh6mb]
Я мне можно показать то самое место?   

> Уважаемый, я говорила не про НАЦИОНАЛЬНОСТЬ! Не смешите.

 Оля, то что я процитировал про nationality это часть опреденения *rasism*. Английским по белому написано, неужели так трудно понять?  _"the term "racial discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, color, descent, or national or ethnic origin..._   

> Это Ваши фантазии. Где было сказано "ставлю выше"?

 _"That's another proof that you foreigners can't really understand what русский мат is"_ 
А это что по твоему? Типичное выражение своего превосходства перед you foreigners, аккуратнее надо подбирать выражения.   

> Если бы русский мат состоял только из этого выражения, то, конечно, ничего сложного бы не было.

 Ну так ты прочитай слова песни. Там нет трёхэтажного мата.

----------


## net surfer

> Какая разница, поверю я или нет, если здесь уже доказали, что к расизму это отношения не имеет?

 Lol. Кто кому доказал? Ты сама себе чтоль? Или вы с Олей друг другу? Потрудись читать ответы.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Можно примеры? А то вы чё-то на него столько всего навешали.

 Прочитай внимательно топики за вчера, и найдешь сам примеры. У меня нет желания копаться по второму разу в этих завалах.   

> В общем, точка зрения 12-летнего пацана с задержкой умственного развития. Нюансов он не видит, а спор шел именно о нюансах.
> 			
> 		  Этот "12-летний" пацан выучил русский сам, если ты забыла.

 Не вижу вообще никакой связи. Выучить что-то и чувствовать нюансы употреления мата - не одно и то же. Недостаточно просто повыучивать матерные выражения. 
А Догбой бравировал своим матом именно как мальчишка, который думает, что раз он матерится, то взрослый и п*здец какой крутой. А вывалить здесь эту песню было сродни тому, чтобы нацарапать на заборе слово "х*й". Не то, чтобы конец света - а просто глупо и не к месту, а еще глупее утверждать, что те, кто просит тебя не царапать на заборах - "расисты".  ::  Все-таки язык учил-учил, да и не довыучил. 
ЗЫ. И как не крути, а сочетание пары десятков матюков прямым текстом ("запикали" их позже) и ОГРОМНОГО количества грамматических ошибок в немногих нематерных словах (которые Догбой потом затер) выглядело дико. Первое впечатление - безграмотность и тупость.

----------


## Оля

Я не собираюсь никому ничего доказывать. Если Вам очень хочется считать кого-то расистами, никто не сможет Вам в этом помешать.   ::     

> Оля, то что я процитировал про nationality это часть опреденения *rasism*. Английским по белому написано, неужели так трудно понять?

 Английский мне и правда обычно трудно понять, а что тут удивительного? Мой родной язык - русский. Пожалуйста, не проявляйте по отношению ко мне свой расизм.   ::     

> [quote:3nlgcsiq]Это Ваши фантазии. Где было сказано "ставлю выше"?

 _"That's another proof that you foreigners can't really understand what русский мат is"_ 
А это что по твоему? Типичное выражение своего превосходства перед you foreigners, аккуратнее надо подбирать выражения.[/quote:3nlgcsiq] _По-моему_ - это предложение, которое в переводе на русский звучит так: "вы, иностранцы, не можете по-настоящему понять, что такое русский мат". А что это _по-Вашему_, мне как-то уже все равно. Если для Вас слово "иностранец" ругательное, это опять же не мои проблемы.   

> Ну так ты прочитай слова песни.

 Я в упор не вижу в этой теме ничего, что подходило бы под определение "песня".

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Какая разница, поверю я или нет, если здесь уже доказали, что к расизму это отношения не имеет?   Lol. Кто кому доказал? Ты сама себе чтоль? Или вы с Олей друг другу? Потрудись читать ответы.

 Зачем мне читать статью из Википедии про racial discrimination, если мы говорим о значении русского слова "расизм"?

----------


## net surfer

> А Догбой бравировал своим матом именно как мальчишка, который думает, что раз он матерится, то взрослый и п*здец какой крутой.

 Где, где он ругался матом, покажи-же же наконец! Или опять пошлёшь искать неизвестно где?    

> А вывалить здесь эту песню было сродни тому, чтобы нацарапать на заборе слово "х*й". Не то, чтобы конец света - а просто глупо и не к месту, а еще глупее утверждать, что те, кто просит тебя не царапать на заборах - "расисты". :lol:

 У тебя какая-то проблема с аналогиями. От слова х*й на заборе ничего нельзя выучить. А расистами он вас назвал потому что вы "выпячивали" своё русское превосходство, а не потому что вы запрещали ему постить песню.     

> ОГРОМНОГО количества грамматических ошибок в немногих нематерных словах (которые Догбой потом затер) выглядело дико. Первое впечатление - безграмотность и тупость.

 Он же написал, что скопировал слова с сайта и не заметил сразу. Это была не его безграмотность? Вы как-то с Олей странно читаете посты, тут видим, тут не видим.   

> По-моему - это предложение, которое в переводе на русский звучит так: "вы, иностранцы, не можете по-настоящему понять, что такое русский мат". А что это по-Вашему, мне как-то уже все равно. Если для Вас слово "иностранец" ругательное, это опять же не мои проблемы.

 OMG!? Неужели так трудно понять!? Не слово "иностранец" ругательное, а выражение "вы иностранцы не можете".

----------


## net surfer

> Зачем мне читать статью из Википедии про racial discrimination, если мы говорим о значении русского слова "расизм"?

 Русского? Ой, а я думал он вас по-английски назвал :)
Ключевые слова идут после based on.

----------


## Ramil

Вот вы зафлудили....

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  А Догбой бравировал своим матом именно как мальчишка, который думает, что раз он матерится, то взрослый и п*здец какой крутой.   Где, где он ругался матом, покажи-же же наконец! Или опять пошлёшь искать неизвестно где?

 Блин, да ты хоть читал, о чем мы спорили?!!!  
Спор разгорелся так бурно не из-за того, что Догбой матерился именно ЗДЕСЬ, а из-за того, что он доказывал, будто это нормально и естественно в любой ситуации, всегда и везде, при детях и старушках-инвалидах, приводя в пример каких-то своих гыгыкающих друзей и прочих мифических русских, которых он якобы встречал.
Что, по его мнению, говорить о недопустимости мата в некоторых ситуациях могут только религиозные фанатики, украинцы и "грамманацисты-расисты" с этого форума. И все это произносилось тоном пророка, мол, уж я-то знаю, бывал в Росии! Чё вы мне тут трёте! 
И что, ты хочешь сказать, что с этим согласен? Маму по утрам приветствуешь словами: "Бл*ть, какое хорошее утро?"

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Зачем мне читать статью из Википедии про racial discrimination, если мы говорим о значении русского слова "расизм"?   Русского? Ой, а я думал он вас по-английски назвал

  

> Блин, да ты хоть читал, о чем мы спорили?!!!

 Ничё, рекорд Автобуса вряд ли кто-то побьёт.

----------


## net surfer

> Блин, да ты хоть читал, о чем мы спорили?!!!

 Читал. И перечитал сейчас его посты ещё раз. Но нигде не нашёл,   _"что он доказывал, будто это нормально и естественно в любой ситуации, всегда и везде, при детях и старушках-инвалидах"_ 
и  _"Что, по его мнению, говорить о недопустимости мата в некоторых ситуациях могут только религиозные фанатики, украинцы и "грамманацисты-расисты" с этого форума"_ 
Покажи мне где он это говорил. Тут всего-то 6 страниц.

----------


## Оля

> OMG!? Неужели так трудно понять!? Не слово "иностранец" ругательное, а выражение "вы иностранцы не можете".

 OMG!!! Неужели так трудно понять?! В словах "вы, иностранцы, не можете..." нет ничего ругательного! 
Давай так целую страницу, а?

----------


## VendingMachine

> Знать много матерных слов и употреблять их к месту - не одно и то же.

 В том-то и дело, что Догбой их употрбеляет к месту, как русский нейтив спикер.

----------


## vox05

> _"the term "racial discrimination" shall mean any distinction, exclusion, restriction or preference based on race, color, descent, or national or ethnic origin..._

 И шо, если США к примеру ГКшную лотерею для одних стран прикрыла, а для других - нет  - то это расизм и страна победившего расизма?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> _"что он доказывал, будто это нормально и естественно в любой ситуации, всегда и везде, при детях и старушках-инвалидах"_
> и _"Что, по его мнению, говорить о недопустимости мата в некоторых ситуациях могут только религиозные фанатики, украинцы и "грамманацисты-расисты" с этого форума"_
> Покажи мне где он это говорил. Тут всего-то 6 страниц.

 Мне кажется, что по сути моих высказываний ты не можешь возразить, а вместо этого постоянно заставляешь меня искать какие-то цитаты.   ::   Эта точка зрения была не в одной цитате, а расскрывалась Догбоем на протяжении всего спора.  
Выражалось это в том, что он скептически или с насмешкой воспринимал любой разумный пост, в котором ему пытались объяснить разницу между утверждениями "все матерятся" (близко к правде) и "все матерятся, когда им угодно, и это хорошо" (его точка зрения). 
Например, на замечание о том, что нормальные мужчины стараются не материться при (посторонних) женщинах и детях, а если такое происходят, обычно извиняются, последовало:   

> Man is it just me or does it feel like its 1929 in up in here? 
> The only Russians speakers I ever met who didn't swear were fresh off the boat orthodox immigrants from remote regions in Donetsk and Crimea.

 Т.е. во Вселенной Догбоя извиняться за такие вещи не принято, а против матерщины в принципе могут выступать только какие-то пни замшелые из "отдаленных регионов Донецка и Крыма". Татар что ли он каких-то выкопал? Ну да, у мусульман с этим строже. 
Второе возможное объяснение этому заявлению - что он в упор не видит разницы между "ругаться" и "материться" (хотя говорит, что видит) и использует второе по законам первого, не обращая внимания ни на окружающих его людей, ни на ситуацию в целом (контекст). Отуда возвращаемся опять к тому же, что он не "чувствует" мата, не понимает, что мат может быть иногда неуместен, даже если ты говоришь с другом, хоть и знает значения всех матерных слов. 
Про нациков было в соседней ветке, где Догбой тоже распинался о том, какие скучные здесь люди, всю малину ему портят. Про расистов - в этой. Даже не хочу цитаты искать, сам должен был видеть.  А-а, еще про украинцев: "I guess its not a coincidence that the only people I've met who strictly never swore were from Ukraine... And, Where you are you again zaya? OH yeah, thats right. Хто мог забыть що ти с Ukraine!!" 
Другими словами все возражения/уточнения, по его мнению, исходили от "неправильных" людей, которые в принципе не могут в мате разбираться так же хорошо, как он и его замечательные друзья. 
Ну вот, Оля, ну что она понимает? Она и мата-то, наверное, не слышала (а ну марш запятые исправлять!).  ::  Да и украинцев всех ф топку! Особенно учитывая, что некоторые к тому же из отдаленных уголков Крыма (не будем показывать пальцами). )))))))  
А такие возражения (не по сути высказывания, а по личности возражающего) естественно продлили спор, превратив его в вяло-затяжной обмен тычками.

----------


## VendingMachine

*gRomoZeka*, я не знаю, в какой стеклянной банке ты живешь, но я уже много лет наблюдаю, как мужчины матерятся перед женщинами без каких-либо потом извинений, и как сами женщины матерятся между собой и перед мужчинами. Я не говорю, что это хорошо, но это слошь и рядом.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Quote:
> Man is it just me or does it feel like its 1929 in up in here?
> The only Russians speakers I ever met who didn't swear were fresh off the boat orthodox immigrants from remote regions in Donetsk and Crimea. 
> Т.е. во Вселенной Догбоя извиняться за такие вещи не принято, а против матерщины в принципе могут выступать только какие-то пни замшелые из "отдаленных регионов Донецка и Крыма". Татар что ли он каких-то выкопал? Ну да, у мусульман с этим строже.

 Yeah but you also said that for me its черно-белое. You either swear all the time and everywhere, or not at all. 
When did I say that???
I never said that these people, or I, or anyone for that matter should walk around swearing like a drunken sailor. Its just that people do it! Weather it slips out on accident or when drinking with your friends. And the only people i've ever met who didn't do it where these back-woods Ukrainians.  *And by the way... You're ALL welcome.* 
The forum hasn't been this lively in months. I think I started a good thing.
I don't care if you disagree with me, but don't hate me personally when you don't even know me / have never met me or heard me speak. 
And, as VM and netsurfer said. I swear in russian just as good as I do english ;P So you'll just have to get over the fact I broke your Russian Code-of-mat.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Оля  Знать много матерных слов и употреблять их к месту - не одно и то же.   В том-то и дело, что Догбой их употрбеляет к месту, как русский нейтив спикер.

 Не знаю, к каким местам он его употребляет, но когда Догбою приводили в пример (реальные) ситуации, в которых нормальный мужик воздержится от мата, он доказывал, что это ханжество. 
Есть, конечно, нейтив спикеры, у которых два матюка на три слова (еще рекомендуется при этом постоянно сплевывать на тротуар), и Догбой может имитировать таких индивидумов, сколько хочет, но это не есть норма, и к этому не слишком хорошо относятся даже те, кто мат употребляет (нюансы, народ! нюансы!). А Догбой этому не хочет верить.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by Оля  Знать много матерных слов и употреблять их к месту - не одно и то же.   В том-то и дело, что Догбой их употрбеляет к месту, как русский нейтив спикер.   Не знаю, к каким местам он его употребляет, но когда Догбою приводили в пример (реальные) ситуации, в которых нормальный мужик воздержится от мата, он доказывал, что это ханжество.

 Прости, но с каких это пор ты мужик? Давай ты не будешь рассуждать на тему, что скажет и что не скажет "нормальный мужик", ок?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Прости, но с каких это пор ты мужик? Давай ты не будешь рассуждать на тему, что скажет и что не скажет "нормальный мужик", ок?

 Давай ты не будешь а) указывать мне, что делать, б) почитаешь топик, и увидишь, что эту ситуацию привела в пример не я, а подтвердил сказанное "мужик" (*Ramil*). Настоящий он или нет, можешь спросить у него, если уж тебе охота пиписьками меряться.

----------


## VendingMachine

*gRomoZeka*, научись проигрывать споры достойно.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> *gRomoZeka*, научись проигрывать споры достойно.

 Не вижу, где я его проиграла.

----------


## VendingMachine

А ты поищи сама, где - чего там, всего 9 страниц.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  *gRomoZeka*, научись проигрывать споры достойно.   Не вижу, где я его проиграла.

 Сначала... бляха муха!

----------


## Zaya

> превратив его в вяло-затяжной обмен тычками

 Который некоторым охота поддерживать до сих пор.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А ты поищи сама, где - чего там, всего 9 страниц.

 Абы ляпнуть что-нибудь.
Ладно, я закругляюсь. Отвечу на прямые вопросы (*Dogboy*, если ты еще не умер от истощения, потом можем как-нибудь доспорить. Под настроение.  :: ) Или, может быть, к тому времени ты слегка изменишь свое мнение.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Сначала... бляха муха!

 Поконкрентнее, красноречивый ты наш.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka        Originally Posted by VendingMachine  *gRomoZeka*, научись проигрывать споры достойно.   Не вижу, где я его проиграла.   Сначала... бляха муха!

 +1

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  А ты поищи сама, где - чего там, всего 9 страниц.   Абы ляпнуть что-нибудь.
> Ладно, я закругляюсь. Отвечу на прямые вопросы (*Dogboy*, если ты еще не умер от истощения, потом можем как-нибудь доспорить. Под настроение. ) Или, может быть, к тому времени ты слегка изменишь свое мнение.

 Кидай мне PM. Но щас еду на работу.  
Давай

----------


## gRomoZeka

> *gRomoZeka*, я не знаю, в какой стеклянной банке ты живешь, но я уже много лет наблюдаю, как мужчины матерятся перед женщинами без каких-либо потом извинений, и как сами женщины матерятся между собой и перед мужчинами. Я не говорю, что это хорошо, но это слошь и рядом.

 Опа, не увидела это сообщение!   ::   
Так ведь о том-то и шла речь, что это НЕХОРОШО, что в некоторых (и конкретно этих) ситуациях мат употреблять не стоит. И с тем, что это нехорошо, согласны, как правило, и те, кто пользуется матом, а не только благородные девицы, оторванные от жизни. 
Если ты действительно читал мои сообщения (хотя бы на последней паре страниц), то должен был понять, что об этом-то я и говорила.   
Отказ от мата в определенных ситуациях - культурная норма (которой далеко не все придерживаются, верно), но нарушать ее нужно осознано: "Да, я знаю, что в этой ситуации мат неуместен, но буду материться - и я готов к последствиям (будь это просто удивленный взгляд или удар в зубы, по ситуации)".  
А делать морду кирпичом и говорить, что нормы не существует, только из-за того, что ее нарушают - глупо. 
Зато когда человек овладеет искусством улавливать такие тонкости (т.е. предугадывать реакцию на свои словесные художества и их уместность в данной конкретной ситуации), он сможет материться там и тогда, где это смогут оценить его собеседники. Сколько душе угодно.

----------


## Ramil

На 10-й странице мысли стали излагаться намного красивее и понятнее.... мне начинает нравиться эта ветка.  ::  Люди, больше юмора, выдыхайте.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I never said that these people, or I, or anyone for that matter should walk around swearing like a drunken sailor.

 Haven't seen this post either!   ::  
Hmm, could you write it a few pages earlier and in bold? It would save us some time.   ::     

> I don't care if you disagree with me, but don't hate me personally

 Why, I don't!  ::   Er.. May be for a second or two, in the heat of the argument, so to speak.   ::   ::   
Ok, let's say "mat" isn't always ok, and be done with that argument.  ::

----------


## skitton

> большой частью русского языка является мат, и нам следует это признать.

 Вот это меня поразило откровенностью и глубиной.

----------


## Scrabus

Мудак - это просто кастрированный поросёнок, а никакой не мат). Ну и довольно таки грубое слово.

----------


## Scorpio

> Мудак - это просто кастрированный поросёнок, а никакой не мат).

 Серьезно? Я не знал. Век живи, век учись.  ::

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  большой частью русского языка является мат, и нам следует это признать.   Вот это меня поразило откровенностью и глубиной.

 Это сарказм?

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by skitton        Originally Posted by Yazeed  большой частью русского языка является мат, и нам следует это признать.   Вот это меня поразило откровенностью и глубиной.   Это сарказм?

 Разумеется.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Skitton периодически приходит на форум, чтобы выразить свои мысли вслух по поводу этой темы, так что особо удивляться не следует.

----------


## MasterAdmin

Похоже, что эта тема действительно вечная. Даже если я ее закрою, так все равно новую начнут  ::

----------


## Cocos

"Кто стучится в дверь ко мне,
С толстой сумкой на ремне,
В синей форменной рубахе,
Через два-три слова бляхи."  ::

----------


## Орчун

Русский мат, это мой самый любмимый топик   ::   
пиздатооо !   ::  хочу учить иностранцам чисто русский мат !  :P

----------


## Zaya

> Русский мат —  это мой самый любмимый топик.    
> @@@@атооо!  хочу учить иностранцев чисто русскому мату!  :P

----------


## Waterlaz

> Мудак - это просто кастрированный поросёнок, а никакой не мат). Ну и довольно таки грубое слово.

 Никак нет!
Мудак - это мужские половые органы. Это точно... Корень "мудо" стар как мир. И да это мат.

----------


## Eduardo

Всем привет! Вот и я зарегистрировался на этом чудесном форуме  ::   Почитав пару тем, был сильно удивлен тем, что многие на этом форуме иностранцы, владеют русским языком на очень приличном уровне.  Но это тема – «Русский мат» удивила меня больше всего. Эта часть русского языка( на мой взгляд) уникальна. Хотя русский язык очень богатый(в отличии от многих других), в нем множество слов которые могу выразить все что угодно, но мат можно выделить даже в отдельный «МИНИ ЯЗЫК». Матерным русским можно выразить свои эмоции одним-двумя словами, а выражение тех же эмоций обычными словами – займет куда больше….
Я прочитал конечно не всю эту тему( 9 страниц долго можно читать), но просмотрел. И очень многие определение матерных слов, которые расшифровывались здесь – ложные. Особенно, про тюремный мат. Тюремный мат, так называемые «понятия» это совершенно отдельная тема, которую понять человеку  с не Российским менталитетом, я считаю совершенно не возможно. А то, что человек не мог сдержаться и говорить без мата даже при своей дочке, это не показатель того, что он сидел или нет, это показатель воспитанности и образованности. 
Так вот .Если у Вас (у тех кто изучает русский язык) возникают какие ни будь вопросы, то смело обращайтесь, рад буду помочь. Пишите в личку( личное сообщение) icq, skype =)  ::

----------


## Leof

Привет Eduardo, пишет Leoncio.
Скажи пожалуйста, ты подраумеваешь под "тюремным матом" феню?

----------


## Eduardo

> Привет Eduardo, пишет Leoncio.
> Скажи пожалуйста, ты подраумеваешь под "тюремным матом" феню?

 Привет! Нет – феня это, если можно так выразиться, своеобразный диалект…  Я имел в_виду тюремные понятия.  Понятие – неписанные законы, которых придерживаются все( по крайней мере, на «черных зонах») люди, которые находятся в местах лишения свободы.

----------


## Leof

Значит, мат - это язык, а "понятия" - нормы внутритюремного поведения. По-моему, это совершенно разные вещи.

----------


## Eduardo

> Значит, мат - это язык, а "понятия" - нормы внутритюремного поведения. По-моему, это совершенно разные вещи.

 Так вот эти самые норма поведения и не позволяют беспорядочно ругаться матом, т.к. за каждое не правильно сказанное слово, возможно надо будет ответить.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Leof  Привет Eduardo, пишет Leoncio.
> Скажи пожалуйста, ты подраумеваешь под "тюремным матом" феню?   Привет! Нет – феня это, если можно так выразиться, своеобразный диалект…  Я имел в_виду тюремные понятия.  Понятие – неписанные законы, которых придерживаются все( по крайней мере, на «черных зонах») люди, которые находятся в местах лишения свободы.

 Это не мат. Это именно тюремные понятия. Блатной жаргон, феня, но это нельзя назвать матом.
Более того, в хате особо матом не поругаешься, за это могут и лицо попортить.

----------


## Eduardo

> Originally Posted by Eduardo        Originally Posted by Leof  Привет Eduardo, пишет Leoncio.
> Скажи пожалуйста, ты подраумеваешь под "тюремным матом" феню?   Привет! Нет – феня это, если можно так выразиться, своеобразный диалект…  Я имел в_виду тюремные понятия.  Понятие – неписанные законы, которых придерживаются все( по крайней мере, на «черных зонах») люди, которые находятся в местах лишения свободы.   Это не мат. Это именно тюремные понятия. Блатной жаргон, феня, но это нельзя назвать матом.
> Более того, в хате особо матом не поругаешься, за это могут и лицо попортить.

 Ты написал то же самое, что и я, только другими словами =)

----------


## studyr

> в хате

 Словечко у хозяина узнал?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  в хате   Словечко у хозяина узнал?

 Я вырос по-соседству с бутырской тюрьмой.  )))

----------


## zheka130

мат считаю не обходимым, и будучи русским, зная английский могу сказать с полной уверенностью что наш мат лучше всех 
да и дома у меня мат часто слышен, батя матерится, брат тоже, и я иногда, по поводу 
так что товарищи иностранцы, учите наш мат

----------


## Crocodile

> мат считаю не обходимым, и будучи русским, зная английский могу сказать с полной уверенностью что наш мат лучше всех 
> да и дома у меня мат часто слышен, батя матерится, брат тоже, и я иногда, по поводу 
> так что товарищи иностранцы, учите наш мат

 I wouldn't like to be frowned upon as a geek, but "не" в слове "необходимым" пишется слитно. Let me not even get started on the punctuation. Isn't that an indirect consequence of regularly using мат?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

«...Зная английский...», «...наш мат лучше всех». 
Да, достаточно знать английский на уровне «хау мач воч» и только английский из всех трёх тысяч (как минимум) языков с гаком, чтобы так уверенно заявлять. Я прав?

----------


## Crocodile

> «...Зная английский...», «...наш мат лучше всех». 
> Да, достаточно знать английский на уровне «хау мач воч» и только английский из всех трёх тысяч (как минимум) языков с гаком, чтобы так уверенно заявлять. Я прав?

 Точно, Тёма. Баламутит сохатый. Парашу пускает за ихнюю контору. 
(Inspired by Ramil)  ::

----------


## zheka130

> «...Зная английский...», «...наш мат лучше всех». 
> Да, достаточно знать английский на уровне «хау мач воч» и только английский из всех трёх тысяч (как минимум) языков с гаком, чтобы так уверенно заявлять. Я прав?

 думаю что достаточно,  
а ты чо, сомневаешься что наш мат круче остальных?

----------


## zheka130

> Originally Posted by zheka130  мат считаю не обходимым, и будучи русским, зная английский могу сказать с полной уверенностью что наш мат лучше всех 
> да и дома у меня мат часто слышен, батя матерится, брат тоже, и я иногда, по поводу 
> так что товарищи иностранцы, учите наш мат   I wouldn't like to be frowned upon as a geek, but "не" в слове "необходимым" пишется слитно. Let me not even get started on the punctuation. Isn't that an indirect consequence of regularly using мат?

 по русски тебе отвечу чувак, кого ?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> по русски тебе отвечу чувак, кого ?

 Люди здесь учат русский язык, поэтому ошибки принято исправлять. Так тут заведено.
Пальцы гнуть можешь на другом форуме. 
ЗЫ. Думаю, что русский мат все же покруче английского. Хотя бы из-за того, что на нем можно разговаривать.  ::  
По-моему, большинство тех, кто утверждает, что английский "мат" (а он есть?) в чем-то круче, путают мат с обычными ругательствами. 
ЗЫЫ. "По-русски" пишется через дефис.  П%здец, чему щас в школе учат?  ::

----------


## zheka130

ты ведь не знаешь в какой я школе учился и сколько классов закончил, так что на школы гнать не надо, хотя говорят что образование уже не то 
да ты прав братан, мне самому русский ещё учить надо

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  «...Зная английский...», «...наш мат лучше всех». 
> Да, достаточно знать английский на уровне «хау мач воч» и только английский из всех трёх тысяч (как минимум) языков с гаком, чтобы так уверенно заявлять. Я прав?   думаю что достаточно,  
> а ты чо, сомневаешься что наш мат круче остальных?

 Я с вами на брудершафт не пил. 
Конечно, сомневаюсь. И чо?

----------


## zheka130

А со мной пить не надо, чтобы на "ты" обращаться, мне всего лишь 23.

----------


## it-ogo

В свое время мне понравилось, как по поводу мата выступил товарищ Гоблин. Вообще-то я не в восторге от его чувства юмора, но формулировать, собака, умеет! Готов подписаться практически подо всем. Ниже - избранные цитаты, за примерами - по ссылке. http://oper.ru/torture/read.php?t=1045689061   

> Чисто для справки: мат – это наше, сугубо русское. А нецензурная брань – она в других языках представлена достаточно богато.   *Но ведь всем известно, что в английском языке кроме fuck и shit ругательных слов нет. Как ты их переводишь: как в голову взбредёт?*  
> Относительно «всем известно» — это не ко мне. Это ко всем, кому известно.  
> Настоятельно рекомендую хотя бы немножко подучить английский. Очень быстро выяснится, что на самом деле всё немного не так. А потом ещё вдруг окажется, что по содержательности и выразительности в русском языке – парадокс!!! – местами откровенно не хватает слов для точного выражения эмоций. Потому ничего изобретать не приходится.  
> Не вдаваясь в дискуссии о незнании предмета, предлагаю простое упражнение. Вот ряд наглядных примеров употребления слова fuck в различных ситуациях:  
> <...> 
> «Умение ругаться матом» — выдумка малограмотных граждан. Если у человека речь образная, яркая, то и ругается он образно и ярко. И наоборот, если речь бедная, то и матерная брань звучит точно так же серо и убого.  
> <...> 
> Ну а что касается наших национальных сказок о былинном «загибе Петра Великого» или о легендарном «большом боцманском загибе», то смею заверить, что они никакого отношения к делу не имеют.  
> Попугайное повторение придуманного другими – не есть правильная ругань. Правильная ругань – это всегда импровизация, всегда творчество. И хорошо получается только у тех, кто отменно владеет языком. 
> ...

----------


## Eduardo

Кстати, я слышал, что все моряки в мире, ругються русским матом, хотя многие не знаю что это "наше"    ::

----------


## skitton

> Кстати, я слышал, что все моряки в мире, ругються русским матом, хотя многие не знаю что это "наше"

 слышал где-то что известный анекдот про императрицу на корабле придумали совсем не про русских моряков 
А темка-то держится..)

----------


## Zaya

> Кстати, я слышал, что все моряки в мире *_* ругаются (что делаю*т*? ругаю*т*ся; в вопросе мягкого знака нет, значит и в ответе не должно быть) русским матом, хотя многие не знают что это "наше".

----------


## Aimak

Нашел сайт по этому вопросу http://www.russianlanguage.biz/russian/slang.asp 
Очень бледновато

----------


## Basil77

> Нашел сайт по этому вопросу http://www.russianlanguage.biz/russian/slang.asp 
> Очень бледновато

 Лажа какая-то. То ли дело: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/view...hp?f=9&t=16418

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrrhOJKuLJQ  Осторожно!  Ненормативная лексика!

----------


## studyr

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrrhOJKuLJQ  Осторожно!  Ненормативная лексика!

 У меня в АКАДО такая же хрень. Просто хочется взять нож и пойти их всех вырезать. Безо всякой там ненормативной лексики, молча  ::

----------


## Дима

Не все страницы этой темы читал... Пословица!.. Кх-кх... На х@я мне без х@я, если с х@ем до х@я! Прошу прощения за мой французский!

----------


## Ramil

> Не все страницы этой темы читал... Пословица!.. Кх-кх... На х@я мне без х@я, если с х@ем до х@я! Прошу прощения за мой французский!

 Это, конечно, неоценимый вклад в развитие данной темы.

----------


## Wowik

> Это, конечно, неоценимый вклад в развитие данной темы.

 Человек не отличает пословиц от поговорок. А вообще-то это слова из частушки, фигурировавшей в анекдоте, в котором еще более красочной была речь прораба на стройке.

----------


## Дима

Достал ручку, готов записывать - диктуйте, коллега!

----------


## Wowik

> Достал ручку, готов записывать - диктуйте, коллега!

 ... а прораб и говорит:
— К чему вы, уважаемые товарищи рабочие, чрезмерно много возвели? Вам теперь необходимо произвести демонтаж этой, очень впечатляющей, но чрезмерно огромной конструкции, до уровня нулевого цикла!

----------


## Дима

Это перевод его пламенной речи на печатный русский?

----------


## Wowik

> Это перевод его пламенной речи на печатный русский?

 вместо @ поставлены другие значки  ::

----------


## Дима

Это я заметил, когда писал. Так что за частушка? Можно ли привести ее в полном объеме?

----------


## alexB

::   ::   ::  Подыхаю со смеху, не могу! Осторожно, нецензурная лексика! Перевести такое конечно же невозможно. Убойная сила!  ::   ::   ::   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgsA-...eature=related
Could  anyone who knows  German tell If the German guy really is a German and what is he saying?

----------


## Basil77

> Сейчас полностью не вспомню как мы в детстве говорили, а вот небольшой кусочек в памяти остался: _"<...> Ах ты су... па захотел <...>"_.
> Когда говорят _"су..."_, то слушатель в уме сам завершает предложение: _"ах ты, сука"_ (кстати, слово "сука" является литературным, также, как и матершинным). 
> А потом говорящий завершает: "супа" (суп - soup). 
> Вот такая игра слов.

 Цитата, конечно, бородатая, но я только сегодня прочитал.  ::   Вот продолжение:  *Ах ты СУ... пу захотел ?!
А ЗА ЛУ... ком ты сходил ?!* 
Или во ещё:  *ОХ УЕ.. хал твой автобус.*

----------


## Wowik

> *ОХ УЕ.. хал твой автобус.*

 Мне помнится не было там автобуса!
Ах уе..!
Ах уехал мой миленок!
Он за лу..!
Он за лунным камнем вдаль! 
Как я бу..!
Как я буду целоваться?
С толстым ху..!
С толстым худенька така?  
О нашел вариант в Интернете   

> Ах, уе-, ах, уехал мой любимый
> И под ё-, и под ёлкой мне сказал:
> Я за лу-, я за лунным камнем еду.
> Что ж ты му-, что ж ты мужем мне не стал?
> Яму де-, яму девушка сказала:
> Неман ди-, Неман - дивная река.
> Как я бу-, как я буду с ним купаться,
> С толстым ху-, с толстым худенька така.
> Запись сде-, запись сделали мы в ЗАГСе,
> ...

 Еще пара классических:  

> Перед вами, дети, утка.
> Она большая прости...
> ...те, дети, она очень маленькая.

   

> 1
> Зима. Крестьянин, торжествуя,
> Насыпал снег на кончик .... носа.
> Его лошадка, снег почуя,
> Жует овес, а, может, просо.
> 2
> Король Семнадцатый Луи
> Пажам отрезал всем .... по пальцу,
> За то, что бедные страдальцы
> ...

----------


## Wowik



----------


## Throbert McGee

> 1
> Зима. Крестьянин, торжествуя,
> Насыпал снег на кончик .... носа.
> Его лошадка, снег почуя,
> Жует овес, а, может, просо.
> 2
> Король Семнадцатый Луи
> Пажам отрезал всем .... по пальцу,
> За то, что бедные страдальцы
> Камзолы пропили свои.

 ХАХАХА, здорово! У нас в английском языке народная/матросская песня, которая _очень_ похожа на это. Позвольте меня цитировать начальные станзы:   

> There was a young sailor who looked through the glass _(т.е., телескоп)_
> And saw a fine mermaid with scales on her 
> Island, where seagulls flew over their nests --
> She combed the long hair that hung down to her 
> Shoulders, and caused her to tickle and itch.
> The sailor cried out, "There's a beautiful 
> Mermaid a-sitting out there on the rocks!"
> The crew came a-running, and pulled out their 
> Glasses, and crowded four deep at the rail... 
> ...и т. (гораздо) д.

 And this song from _South Park_ uses wordplay very similar to such Russian examples as "ОХ УЕ.. хал твой автобус" -- for example:   

> Meeting in the office,
> A meeting in the hall,
> The boss, he wants to see you,
> So you can suck his 
> Balzac was a writer...

   ::   
It's based on a popular and traditional song that every American schoolchild knows -- although the original is not nearly as мат-ish as the _South Park_ version!

----------


## Qwerty

И мата нет, и все всё поняли.

----------


## SPZenA

> И мата нет, и все всё поняли.

 Это просто шедеврально   ::  Слов нет   ::  
Хорошо хоть, что не _хухня_  ::

----------


## Lampada

*    * _Сказка о братке Салтане...  _ _Три кобылы у окна
Мяли нитки (на хрена ?)
Вдруг одна из них сказала:
- Если б круто я стояла,
Я б конкретно для братвы
Hахреначила жратвы. 
- Если б я была крутая -
Тёлка вякнула другая,
- Шила б я прикид покруче,
Чем Cardеn и даже Gucci. 
- Если б мне бы подфартило -
Третья соска говорила,
- Буду мля, для пахана
Родила бы пацана. 
Только пасть свою закрыла -
Тачка к дому подкатила,
И в контору входит дед -
Городской авторитет.
- Всё, кошёлки, до3,14$делись,
Быстро встали и оделись !!!
Ты вот складно так звонишь -
Сына мне к весне родишь.
Ты пойдёшь ко мне в цеха -
Обрабатывать меха,
Hу а ты - в мой ресторан...
Звать меня Браток Салтан. 
Hа разборки в Магадан
Затулился брат Салтан
Выступает там неслабо,
А беременная баба
Все дела ведёт одна
И вот-вот родить должна.
Давит жаба двух подруг:
Столько счастья сучке вдруг !
И как раз к весне она
Испекает пацана.
Hу, отёл прошёл удачно -
Всем башляли, однозначно...
Дед от этих клоунесс
Получает SMS :
- Тут, Салтан, херня такая:
Родила твоя родная,
Hо у сына - вот беда
И елда есть, и манда... 
Охренел Салтан сначала
И барыг забил немало,
Hо по ходу пар спустил
И ответ им запостил:
- Разберёмся, как приеду
Ждите в пятницу к обеду.
Сам он в шоке: во дела !
Педераста родила !!!
Те бегут к жене в роддом:
- Всё. Кранты вам с пацаном !
Муж твой кинул, типа, мыло
Говорит, чтоб клёво было :
Он придумал заморочку -
Посадить обоих в бочку
И в круиз велел браткам
Вас отправить по морям ! 
А что делать ? Та всплакнула,
Шишек клёвых хапанула,
Слово мужнино - закон,
Тут базарить не резон...
В бочку хавки наложили,
Посадили, закоптили
И пустили по реке:
Так велел Салтан братве.
Тесно, душно, всё в говне...
Чешет бочка по волне,
А сынуля жрёт немало,
Превращается в амбала
Шторм хреначит вверх и вниз -
Задолбал такой круиз !
И кричит подруга буре:
- Чё колбасишь так, в натуре ?
Кинь на сушу нас, а ну ?
Двадцать баксов отстегну !! 
И послушалась волна,
Ведь капуста всем нужна,
Бочку на берег вкатила
И тихонько отвалила... 
- Что за остров, твою мать...?
Где здесь хавчика достать ?!
Тут летят окорока
В смысле, куры табака
Ствол Салтаныч вынимает,
Одному в очко стреляет,
Зафигачил на грилЕ
Hехреновое филе,
Вытер жирное табло
И пошёл искать село.
Вот идёт через долину
Видит жёсткую картину:
Восемь "Беркутов" крутых
Мочат Лебедя под дых,
И дубинами в хлебало -
Опускают генерала.
Hо сынок не подкачал -
Всех уродов раскидал.
- Hу спасибо,дорогой !
Зуб даю, должник я твой !
Ты не "Беркутов" забил -
Педерастов погубил !
Чё по лесу лазишь ? Др@чишь ?
Хочешь виллу ? Тёлок хочешь ?
Отвечал ему амбал:
- Hу ты, Лебедь, задолбал !
Девок ты давай и виллу,
Мерс, обслугу и мобилу !
Я приплыл издалека,
Я, мля, здесь никто пока... 
- Всё отдам тебе, друган:
и папаху и наган,
Будешь ты тут править балом,
Чем не князь с таким хлебалом ?!
В тот же день стал главным он.
Взял кликуху "Брат Гвидон". 
Ветер пО морю фигачит,
Пароход крутой хреначит
А на нём, без дураков.
Сорок восемь "челноков",
Все Салтану из Стамбула
Прут по два больших баула.
Пушки с пристани стреляют:
То братки ментов гоняют.
Вот вошли. Салтан в джакузи,
Две мулатки, крест на пузе:
- Hу здорОво. мудаки,
Спекулянты-челноки !
Где вас черти, мля, носили ?
Скока денег накосили ?
Скока раз вам в рыло дали ?
Чё хорошего видали ?
Торгаши ему в ответ:
- Всё путём, базара нет,
Торговали утюгами
И фальшивыми серьгами.
Чуть не вышел новый срок..
А лежал нам путь далёк:
Тусовались мы в притонах
У богатого Гвидона,
Отвечаем мля на рот:
Ахренеть, чувак живёт !
Там кранты ! В его дворе
"Бабки" даже в конуре !
Брат Салтан фигеет тихо,
А ткачиха с поварихой
Мутят воду напостой:
- Ой, нашёлся мля герой...!
Ваш Гвидон - отстой, никчема
Есть, Салтан, другая тема:
Белка песни целый год
Лучше Круга, мля, поёт...
Жрёт орехи золотые -
Вот уж где дела крутые !  
Челноки плывут к Гвидону:
Отчитаться по закону,
Тот про белку как узнал.
Генерала отыскал:
- Слушай, Лебедь, cри как хочешь,
Hо башку свою продр@чишь.
Если белку не найдёшь
И ко мне не принесёшь !
Утром Лебедь - во дворе
Стол на бархатном ковре,
Hа столе сидит, паскуда.
Высекает изумруды...
Белка, ёперный ты в рот !
И "Ушаночку" поёт !!! 
Вот прошло недели две -
Снова в путь пора братве.
Собирают рюкзаки
Молодые челноки.
Проплывают утром рано
Мимо города Салтана
- Чё, зайдём, братка уважим ?
И про белочку расскажем ? 
Расписали всё как есть,
В шоке тот: ни встать ни сесть...
А подруги как всегда:
- Белка - это ерунда,
Чисто пыль в глаза пускает
Да стекляшки высекает...
То ли дело: есть моря
Где в начале сентября
Из воды выходят утром
Все в борцовках с перламутром
Тридцать три крутых бойца
И у всех по три яйца !
Это - верная контора
Террориста Черномора ! 
Челноки на жопы сели,
От расклада охренели:
Тридцать три крутых бойца !
Черномор, мля, молодца !!!
И поехали к Гвидону -
Разжиревшему г@ндону,
Там ему в приёмном зале
Всё конкретно рассказали
- Быстро Лебедя ко мне,
Или вы уже на дне !!
Прибегает генерал,
По пути в штаны насрал.
- Раздобудь мне эту рать,
Скока хочешь денег трать !
Через час стоят у двери
Черномор и эти звери.
Охренели челноки.
Похватали рюкзаки
И к Салтану полетели
Рассказать об этом деле.
- Hи фига себе расклад !
М-да.. Гвидон - серьёзный брат..
Я к нему, пожалуй, в среду
Сам знакомиться поеду... 
А ткачиха с поварихой
Закипают в злобе тихой:
- Мля, ну хрена тут такого ?!
Ишь бойца нашли крутого !
Этот фраер Черномор,
Он же просто мелкий вор !
И отряд его - говно,
Хоть и носят кимоно.
Тема есть, Салтан покруче:
Где-то там в лесах дремучих
Тёлка, типа, обитает -
Синди Кроуфорд отдыхает.
Hоги - метра полтора,
Др@чит бедная с утра,
Рот всегда готов к миньету -
Мужика у тёлки нету.
Hежным голосом 3,14$дит
А во лбу звезда горит !
Женский пол, в конце концов -
Он посвыше всех бойцов !!! 
- Мля-я-я, торчу от этой бабы.
Мне б ей капнуть в рот хотя бы,
Черноморская тусня
Рядом с ней и впрямь - фигня...
- Шизануться ! - все кричат
И к Салтанычу спешат..
- Hу, Салтаныч, удивляйся,
И смотри не обкончайся !
Тёлку надобно спасатъ -
Очень хочет отсосать.
И в лесах живёт как зверь,
Тёлка клёвая, поверь -
Сиськи, мля, как апельсины,
Пахнет мёдом из вагины,
Хочет трахаться всегда,
Плюс - во лбу горит звезда ! 
- Ох, заткнитесь, братаны !
Ща солью себе в штаны...
Срочно Лебедя ловите
И ко мне его ведите !!!
Hе прошло и пять минут
Генерал уж тут как тут. 
- Hу, дружок, ты в курсе дела ?
Я влюбился до предела !
Как найти мне эту бл$дь ?
Где вообще её искать ?? 
Улыбнулся генерал
И глазами заморгал,
Гимнастёрку расстегнул,
Снял кирзу, ногою пнул,
Вынул косы из папахи,
Обнажил вульгарно ляхи,
Показал свою манду
И погонную звезду
Аккуратно отвинтил
Взял - и в лоб себе вкрутил.
- Счастье близко уж твоё...
Hе ищи в лесу её,
Hе найдёшь ты ни х$я,
Ведь бабёнка эта - я !... 
Целоваться он полез,
Hо Гвидон достал обрез
И его предупредил -
Всю обойму в рот всадил...
- Hе проходит у меня
Трансвеститская фигня !!! 
Подождал Салтан малёха
И решил к Гвидону ёхать,
Ведь крутые пацаны
Корефаниться должны ! 
Тут ткачишка с поваришкой
Обдрыстались, как мальчишка,
Валидола наглотались,
И во всём ему признались,
Умоляли, чтоб простил.
Он питбуля в дом впустил...
Долго верные братки
Собирали их куски...
А на следующей неделе
Всей семьей уже гудели
Сын-Гвидон, отец-Салтан,
Был и я там в ж... пьян,
Тут и тёрочке конец.
В смысле полный, мля, трындец..._

----------


## Sergey_



----------


## gRomoZeka

> 

  ::   ::

----------


## Doomer

> 

 психогеометрия по-русски  ::  
оригинальный тест - Psycho-Geometric test

----------


## gRomoZeka

> психогеометрия по-русски 
> оригинальный тест - Psycho-Geometric test

 Прикольно. Прошла, действительно похоже. Хотя, наверное, в любом варианте ответа можно найти хоть что-то похожее на себя.

----------


## Thom

> 

 Творят люди! Тут Ёбту товарищ обыграл смешно и понятно - "Yebta!" - the inner power of Russian slang. international slang forum

----------


## skitton

всем привет!
*лять

----------

